

Ask HN: What to do if VC doesn't show - user009653

Had a call scheduled with a VC (I was calling him).  He didn't pick up, I left a message.  Followed up 10 minutes after with an email asking if we were still on.  No answer.  What do you advise?
======
ScottWhigham
Well, I'd keep an open mind at first. Maybe he had an accident or emergency -
it happens. But... if that turns out to not be the case, I'd walk. I certainly
wouldn't want to work with someone who clearly wasn't going to be available
for me post-deal.

~~~
Toph
This. Also personal opinion but I'd walk if they blatantly just forgot.

~~~
debacle
It's heartwarming to know that you're in such a good positions that you can
walk away from a VC that shows interest.

~~~
true_religion
I think that forgetting your appointment isn't exactly a resounding sign of
interest.

------
jtchang
Just be mature and reasonable because stuff happens:

"Sorry we missed each other yesterday. I thought we were scheduled to chat at
9am. Let me know if we can reschedule at a later date."

------
orangethirty
Do not let this dictate your perception towards your project. Maybe he changed
his mind. People do that. Move on, keep working, and forget about it.

Good luck.

~~~
Toph
That would makes this VC a douche if true. Nothing wrong with changing your
mind but certainly inform the person you're meeting.

------
paulhauggis
There isn't much you can do.

I would just move on.

